
OEIS submissions - ColinWright
https://xkcd.com/2016/
======
ColinWright
I was unexpectedly (and perhaps unreasonably) pleased when I got a sequence[0]
in the OEIS. It's an amazing resource.

[0] [https://oeis.org/A294249](https://oeis.org/A294249)

